# Envio de señales por 1100



## javierdavid2006 (Jun 21, 2009)

Soy estudiante universitario y quisiera saber desde el comienzo como se puede enviar señales por el pics 16F877 a un telefono 1100, he estados buscando los pines y ya los he encontrado, pero no comprendo lo que son tramas y codigos at, si me pueden decir donde puedo encontrar un tutorial de lo que necesito saber sobre este telefono y sus codigos de envio de mensajes, escritura y de como se podria activar reles y enviar señales de temperatura cuando se necesite se los agradeceria.

Nunca he hecho un proyecto como este, solo he leido la información en el foro pero no comprendo mucho del tema y es para mi proyecto de grado.

David


----------



## mcrven (Jun 21, 2009)

Amigo Javier,
Los códigos AT, se conocen mejor cómo comandos AT, son eso: "comandos" para ordenar el funcionamiento de los modems y tienen una compatibilidad con casi todos los modems actuales.

Si buscas en Google "AT commands" encontrarás unas listas de ellos y podrás darte cuenta de lo que hace cada uno.
Para practicar con ellos puedes conectar un modem - interno o externo, virtual o real a tu computadora y, utilizando la herramienta "Hyperterminal" en Windows, podrás ejectutar esos comando y obtener respuestas de tu modem o, enviar señales y recibirlas, a través de él.

EJ: AT DT ####### se traduce al cristiano de la siguiente forma:

              AT es "Attention", esto pone al dispositivo en alerta y a la espera de un comando.
              DT significa: Dial by Tone - "discar por tonos DTMF"
              ####### será el número al cual se quiere llamar.

Ej: AT Ix   Retorna informaciónes del dispositivo modem. La x que acompaña a la "I" puede ser un argumento numérico y, según este será la respuesta.

En fin bájate una lista y experimenta un poco el asunto.
Los teléfonos inalámbricos y celulares contienen modems, por eso es que se pueden comandar a traves de órdenes AT.

Espero te sirva. Salñudos:


----------



## javierdavid2006 (Jun 23, 2009)

He probado algunos codigos AT de un manual de NOKIA que descarge de internet y estoy usando los codigos con un 1125 de Nokia, pero creo que no consigo buenos resultados ya que me sucede lo siguiente:

- Aunque hago llamadas, en la pantalla del hiperterminal me sale el mensaje NO CARRIER y en el telefono sale llamada de datos terminada, para todos los numeros y todos los intentos, de la manera en que tu me dijiste y con el comando ATD######### y de diferentes maneras similar a esta ultima.

-Ademas he revisado en el foro y comandos como AT+CMGF=1 para cambiar a modo texto, ni otro que dice AT+CMGS me producen error, pero no creo que esten mal estos codigos por que asi mismo estan en el manual que yo tengo y no me funcionan.

- He hecho llamadas a ese telefono y segun el manual que descarge para responder la llamada, uso el codigo ATH pero me sale OK pero no produce efecto alguno.

- La forma en que conecto el telefono es:
     _Bit por segundo = 9600
     _Bit de datos = 8
     _Bit de parada = 1
     _Paridad = Ninguno
     _Control de Flujo = Hardware

Si conoces alguna pagina donde pueda descargar algun otro manual, por favor dame esa información y dime lo que piensas de estos resultados.

Gracias por todo.   David


----------



## mcrven (Jun 23, 2009)

javierdavid2006 dijo:
			
		

> He probado algunos codigos AT de un manual de NOKIA que descarge de internet y estoy usando los codigos con un 1125 de Nokia, pero creo que no consigo buenos resultados ya que me sucede lo siguiente:
> 
> - Aunque hago llamadas, en la pantalla del hiperterminal me sale el mensaje NO CARRIER y en el telefono sale llamada de datos terminada, para todos los numeros y todos los intentos, de la manera en que tu me dijiste y con el comando ATD######### y de diferentes maneras similar a esta ultima.
> 
> ...



Los comandos AT nada tienen que ver con marcas. Pertenecen a los modem Hayes y todos los modems los utilizan. Cuando mandas cómandos AT a un teléfono y te da respuesta "OK", "ERROR", "NO CARRIER", "ETD:"; significa que dentro del mismo hay un modem y lo que estás haciendo es comunicandote con ese modem.

AT+CMGF=1, AT+CMGS son comandos para modems especiales que funcionan con sistemas de Packet-Radio de los servicios GSM. Igual hay una serie de comandos para los FAX-modem.

El comando ATH es: "Attention HangUp". Sirve para colgar el teléfono.

La scompañías que administran comunicación Dialk-Up, vía inalámbrica, utilizan una comunicación directa tipo network y los números, en general son #777 pero, la empresa te debe suministrar el servicio.

Busca información sobre protocolos de comunicación en Internet. Tienes confusiones con eso.

Saludos:


----------



## juankah72 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola a todos. Espero no me digan que mire primero en el foro que el tema ya se ha resuelto pues he escudriñado bastante en el foro el tema del cable fbus/ para los nokia.
He armado entre  3 y 4 circuitos distintos (de los que muestran en el foro), para poder comunicar mi pc con un Nokia 1100 pero con ninguno logro hacerlo.
He cambiado el  IC MAX232, los diodos, 2 celulares distintos pero nada....
Uso el programa hyperterminal y al copiar comandos AT no pasa nada. 
Use el Nokia PC Suite y me pide que conecte un celular al cable...
El ultimo circuito que tengo armado me arroja lo siguiente:
Midiendo los voltajes del sistema (Hyperterminal abierto) me muestran;
Vcc del Max232= 4.2 voltios. Entrada/Salida RS232 =  -5.2 v. y -9.5v.  aprox.
pin 6 del Max232=  -5.9 v.
Del celular las mediciones son  TX = 2.44v. (le puse un zener de 2.7 v. a tierra)
RX = 2.5 v. , 
En fin los voltajes no superan los valores normales pero aun no me puedo comunicar con el pc. 

Que estoy haciendo mal, pues la verdad un circuto tan simple y me tiene ¨revolcado¨.:enfadado:
gracias a quien pueda darme una luz en el camino.. ja ja ja..


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2010)

juankah72 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Espero no me digan que mire primero en el foro que el tema ya se ha resuelto pues he escudriñado bastante en el foro el tema del cable fbus/ para los nokia.
> He armado entre  3 y 4 circuitos distintos (de los que muestran en el foro), para poder comunicar mi pc con un Nokia 1100 pero con ninguno logro hacerlo.
> He cambiado el  IC MAX232, los diodos, 2 celulares distintos pero nada....
> Uso el programa hyperterminal y al copiar comandos AT no pasa nada.
> ...



Hola no soy experto en el tema pero ¿ el 1100 soporta comandos AT? 

Cito de este mensaje en el foro (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/conexion-celular-micro-2807/ ) " ...Segundo, una vez que pruebes tu cable y compruebes que funciona ,  entonces dependiendo del celular, es que debes tener conocimiento de si  tu celular soporta comandos AT o tramas de datos, mi nokia 1100 soporta  tramas mas no comandos AT , me dicen que trabajar con comandos AT es mas  sencillo, pero esto depende del celular como te digo, por lo general  los celulares que usan el cable dku5 soportan comandos AT , yo trabaje  con el nokia 1100 debido ha que este es mas economico en mi pais ,..."

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## juankah72 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola RICBEVI, Gracias por tu respuesta. ya estuve revisando y efectivamente veo  que asi no me va a funcionar. Sin embargo escribo en hiperterminal la trama descrita en tu cita pero igual no recibo nada en el pc. Configuré el hyperterminal tal y como lo mencionan allí y escribí la sgte trama para ver la version del celular:
1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 41 00 4F D5 con espacios tal cual y doy enter pero nada pasa...


----------



## juankah72 (Oct 14, 2010)

juankah72 dijo:
			
		

> Hola RICBEVI, Gracias por tu respuesta. ya estuve revisando y efectivamente veo que asi no me va a funcionar. Sin embargo escribo en hiperterminal la trama descrita en tu cita pero igual no recibo nada en el pc. Configuré el hyperterminal tal y como lo mencionan allí y escribí la sgte trama para ver la version del celular:
> 1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 41 00 4F D5 con espacios tal cual y doy enter pero nada pasa...


 

Hola de nuevo. Ya logré comunicar el pc y el celular. El circuito ciertamente funciona bien pero no usé mas el hyperterminal. Usé el DOCKLIGHT y funciona ok. Ya  logro hacer llamadas al celular desde el PC, para la llamada, etc. 
Pido estado de carga de la batería pero no logro interpretar los valores que me entrega y según los documentos q he leido de este foro no me concuerda la información. 

Le estoy enviando la sgte trama:
1E 00 0C 40 00 06 00 01 7E 17 01 60 6D 30
Me está devolviendo lo sgte:
1E 0C 00 7F 00 02 40 00 5E 71  trama de reconocimiento
1E 0C 00 40 00 0C 10 00 7E F0 01 17 00 00 00 00 01 41 61 E6.  esta trama de entrega la información que solicito de la cual 00 0C indican el tamaño del paquete, 01 41 son el secuencial de envío y 61 E6 son los checksum, de  lo que se desprende que la información que pedí está entre : 10 00 7E F0 01 17 00 00 00 00  y no se interpretarlos. 
NOTA: esta misma información me la entrega siempre aún cuando en le celular las barras de la carga me indican que estan en diferentes valores desde full carga (7 lineas), hasta 2 lineas (bateria baja).


----------

